# 3WD: AC Schnitzer SPRING SALE!!!!



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

*Hello Bimmer Members,
Fully stock on AC Schnitzer Springs for all current models BMW.

F22/23
F30/31/32/33
F10/11
F12/13
F01
X Series

Please PM or Email us for the BEST PRICES..Guaranteed!!!

Thank you for your support. :thumbup:









*​


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

Happy 4th of july!!!!


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

All inquiries replied.

Thank you


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

"All current model BMWs".

I see no E89 on that list...


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

Keepittrill said:


> "All current model BMWs".
> 
> I see no E89 on that list...
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Hello,

Sorry we didn't add E89, that's because we don't have these springs in stock...:bawling:

Thank you


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

Happy Monday everyone...

Plenty of Inventory In stock!!


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

Good Morning,

All inquiries replied.

Thank you


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

All inquiries replied and orders shipped.

Thank you


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

Orders shipped!!!!

Have a wonderful weekend everyone!!!!


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

All orders shipped...Thank you


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

Have great weekend everyone!!


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

All items shipped. Thank you.

Running low on F10 springs, only a few applications left.


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

All orders shipped..

Thank you members.


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

Hello everyone,

All items still available some items are selling fast.

Thank you.


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

Hope everyone had a wonderful Labor Day Weekend.

Thank you for all the support.


----------



## Jonathankuo (Sep 22, 2013)

*ACS Springs*

Hi there, Please give me a price on ACS Springs for 2013 550i ship to 11374. Thank you very much!


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

Good Morning,

All PMs and Emails replied.

Thank you


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

Fully stocked on ACS Springs.

Ready to Ship today!

Thank you


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

All inquiries replied.

Thank you


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

New shipment arrived...Over 100 sets of ACS Springs IN STOCK!!!


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

Inventory are flying off the shelve. All inquiries replied.

Thank you


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

All inquiries replied.

Thank you


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

All inquiries replied.

Thank you


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

End of the Year Sale going on NOW!!


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

Black Friday Sale going on NOW!!!


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

End of the year sale valid until 12-31-13.

Thanks


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

To our 6Speed Family, Thank you for making 2013 a memorable one for us.

We wish you all a Happy and Successful New Year!!!

3W Distributing


----------



## ilusv (Jun 27, 2006)

What kind of a drop are we looking at for the F30 with base suspension, I couldn't find any info on ACS website 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

ilusv said:


> What kind of a drop are we looking at for the F30 with base suspension, I couldn't find any info on ACS website
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Hello,

It will be a 30mm drop. Please see photo below: ACS Springs and ACS 19" Wheels.










Thank you!!


----------



## ilusv (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks good I'm running 18s that can stock with the car... How about the back end? 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ilusv (Jun 27, 2006)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

ilusv said:


> Looks good I'm running 18s that can stock with the car... How about the back end?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Hello,

Sorry but we have no pictures of the vehicle from the back. But rest assure that the drop will be leveled and not too aggressive. Front and Rear drop is only 30mm.

Please let us know if you have any more questions.

Thank you!!


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

Still plenty of Inventory IN STOCK!!!


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

Bump....Thanks


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

All inquiries replied!!

Thank you!!


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

All inquiries replied.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Gre8tW8LL (Aug 10, 2009)

Can you PM the price for H&R and ACS springs for an F10 535i. Also can you tell me the drop for each.

Thanks.


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

Gre8tW8LL said:


> Can you PM the price for H&R and ACS springs for an F10 535i. Also can you tell me the drop for each.
> 
> Thanks.


Good Morning,
We will be PMing you shortly.

Thank you!


----------



## DMAX745i (Feb 6, 2014)

Do u have springs for a 2013 F01 with self leveling??


----------



## 3W Distributing (May 31, 2013)

DMAX745i said:


> Do u have springs for a 2013 F01 with self leveling??


Good Morning,

Yes we sure do!! =)

Please PM us for special Bimmer member price.

Thank you!!


----------

